# Sun CR16 Rims



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont know if these would be vintage or retro, but I cant find reviews on them anywhere. MTBR only goes as far back as the CR17's. Can anyone tell me anything about these rims? Any reviews? Any serious flaws? Weight (32 hole)? Weight limit? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

CR16 coexisted with the CR17 for a while. I currently one one of them but it is built into a wheel so I cant get you the exact weight. When I purchased it the claimed weight was 410g. No flaws that I'm aware of except that it looks ugly 'cause like any annodized rim the brake track is now strealy silver and brown/grey. 
Question: Why would a rim have a weight limit? There are many more important factior in rim life besides rider weight.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> CR16 coexisted with the CR17 for a while. I currently one one of them but it is built into a wheel so I cant get you the exact weight. When I purchased it the claimed weight was 410g. No flaws that I'm aware of except that it looks ugly 'cause like any annodized rim the brake track is now strealy silver and brown/grey.
> Question: Why would a rim have a weight limit? There are many more important factior in rim life besides rider weight.


The reason I cant stand Sun rims is the fact that they are too big. Its a necessity to have atleast one tire lever to get a tire off a Sun rim. Mavics and most others are just a quick one handed "peel off" of the tire. I guess you could argue that being able to easily peel a tire off a rim is a bit scary but in many years of riding Ive never had a problem.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Question: Why would a rim have a weight limit? There are many more important factior in rim life besides rider weight.


I have no idea. I didnt think it would. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## UtahVince (Feb 26, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> I dont know if these would be vintage or retro, but I cant find reviews on them anywhere. MTBR only goes as far back as the CR17's. Can anyone tell me anything about these rims? Any reviews? Any serious flaws? Weight (32 hole)? Weight limit? Thanks for any info.


My '92 Cannondale M2000 came stock with CR16s. Still ridin' with 'em.


----------



## Wheelie (May 17, 2004)

I rode a pair of CR16's for ten years and the where bullitproof and light. 

Good rims!


----------



## MoonriseRascal (Feb 5, 2004)

*Cr16*

My Rascal came with CR16s laced to XTR hubs with db spokes. I still have them with the original old grey Specialized Umma Gumma tires sitting in my garage. The CR16s are great wheels in my opinion. They stayed true and were trouble-free. Just good quality solid rims. I have dropped some weight, but at the time I rode them I was at about 210 lbs riding a stiff aluminum hardtail with little travel offered by a Manitou 2 in front and they performed flawlessly. I replaced them since I wanted some Nukeproof carbon hubs. I went with CR17s with the tungsten carbide coating which I didn't like as much as the CR16s, but I think that was mostly due to poor spoke choice and. I would recommend the CR16s without question.


----------

